# Zeih watches??



## BigRossiB (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm looking to bring back to life a vintage swiss made Zeih De Luxe 21 Prix, however, there is no information on them anywhere... does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

If there's nothing online about them it usually means they were an in-house brand for someone (a jeweller, typically).

Appears to be a German word meaning "past tense" -- so could be something time related.

From the images online I'd say their movements looked very rudimentary, so could have been a pre-quartz microbrand.


----------



## BigRossiB (Feb 27, 2018)

thanks for the reply @longplay

I'm just getting into watch collecting and trying to reviving some oldies i'm picking up. You're right about everything from looking under the skin of the watch. took a gamble for a few quid online but it will be a good watch to practise on.


----------

